# Cookie Press



## mawake1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am looking for a good cookie press and have had no luck in finding one that works for any length of time. I had a Super Shooter, which I loved, but it's no longer available. Recently, I have tried two Wilton presses--the Cookie Master Plus and Cookie Pro Ultra. They both broke after about 4 batches of cookies. What do the professionals use? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

There is one but for the life of me I cannot remember the name of it. (the company that is.)


----------



## mawake1 (Dec 12, 2007)

If you happen to think of it, please let me know. I just love making cookies with a cookie press and they just keep breaking after about 4 batches. I like the battery or electric ones the best. I really miss my Super Shooter. Guess I should just go on ebay and buy one.


----------

